# Best Wide Margin Bible??



## passingpilgrim

Here is my problem...

I love making notes in Bible. I purchased an ESV Journaling Bible sometime back, but the font in there is about a 6 or 7. Pretty eye straining (I have horrible vision anyway).

And it seems like a lot of the other wide margin bible have super thin sheets. My problem with that is that it can be distracting to me to try read my notes on one page if the notes from the preceding page are either coming through or are able to be seen.

Has anyone had any luck with a wide margin Bible that may solve this problem?


----------



## Scottish Lass

My NASB doesn't have "bleed-through" with ball points or dry highlighters. Gel pens have some bleed-through, though. It has a couple inches on each side for notes and each verse starts a new line. I can't estimate the font size, though.


----------



## amg

Personally, I am in no hurry to disparage or abandon the English Authorized Version from public and private worship. Therefore, I read from, preach out of and study in the Authorized Version and I use a Cambridge Concord Wide-Margin Reference Bible. My particular Bible carries the id number KJ766XM. It is hands down the best Bible I have ever seen and/or used.

Wide margins is important for me because I like to keep personal notes in my Bible and the margins are quite robust in this Bible. I actually had someone come up to me at the Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary conference this past summer (_The Beauty and Glory of Christ_) and compliment the size of the margins before they asked for the particulars of the Bible so that they could order their own. This particular Bible also has many blank pages in the back, which is where I have committed to writing the entire Psalter out by hand. Most of the writing in my Bible is in pencil and the bleed through is very minimal, if at all. However, I write relatively small and I do not press very hard either.

I know the tendency is to move towards a translation which is in the "_vulgar tongue,_" but personally speaking, I do not think that the Authorized Version is difficult to read or understand and this is coming from someone who was not raised with the translation. However, I believe that Cambridge prints the Concord Wide-Margin Reference Bible in differing versions for what it is worth.

I found a link to the Bible here.


----------



## JM

I've read good things about these Bibles.

Executive Series Bibles | calfskin, softest to touch, sewn around the edges


----------



## Phil D.

JM said:


> I've read good things about these Bibles.
> 
> Executive Series Bibles | calfskin, softest to touch, sewn around the edges


 
Were you specifically referring to the one with the C. I. Scofield Notes?


----------



## JM

Of course! If Scofield's notes were good enough for the apostles, they should be good enough for us! 

How else did Paul know how to "rightly divide" the word? 

(Kidding, avoid the Scofield.)


----------



## ClayPot

My wife has the Zondervan NASB Wide Margin Bible. The pages seem very opaque, so I don't think there would be a lot of bleed through. The font size is 9 point I believe, but the font is extremely nice, so it is very easy on the eyes in my opinion.


----------



## Scottish Lass

jpfrench81 said:


> My wife has the Zondervan NASB Wide Margin Bible. The pages seem very opaque, so I don't think there would be a lot of bleed through. The font size is 9 point I believe, but the font is extremely nice, so it is very easy on the eyes in my opinion.


 
Then I guess mine is nine point. Is there any way to tell?


----------



## nicnap

Scottish Lass said:


> Then I guess mine is nine point. Is there any way to tell?



_Sometimes _it is written on the printing info page (I can't think of what it's called right now) at the front of the Bible. Maybe check there.


----------



## ClayPot

The point is 8.8, but as I said, very readable. (Taken from Zondervan's site). I also forgot to mention that it is single-column. See a description here: Zondervan - Zondervan NASB Wide Margin Bible


----------



## graydog

My Pastor recommended the Pitt Minion Wide Margin ESV. I found a good deal on it at Westminster Books. The font is a bit smaller than I like while in church, but it's great to add notes during my bible studies afterward.

For church service and bible study classes, I use a *Large Print ESV* that I just love. It was cheap too. $14.39.

It also helps to have a micro-pen to make notes with that won't bleed or scuff easily. *There's a nice article on that here*.

I hope that helps some.

---------- Post added at 12:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 PM ----------

My Pastor recommended the Pitt Minion Wide Margin ESV. I found a good deal on it at Westminster Books. The font is a bit smaller than I like while in church, but it's great to add notes during my bible studies afterward.

For church service and bible study classes, I use a *Large Print ESV* that I just love. It was cheap too. $14.39.

It also helps to have a micro-pen to make notes with that won't bleed or scuff easily. *There's a nice article on that here*.

I hope that helps some.


----------

